# Best Vacuum Cleaner for GSD Shedding



## Lady Badlands

Help! My year and a half old WGSD is shedding masses of hair. I brush him 4 times a day and the living room carpet is still covered with white hair. My vacuum cleaner is terrible. Well, actually, it does work on the wood floors, but doesn't pick up a thing on the carpet. I'm relegated to rolling the hairs into clumps with my fingers in order to get the hairs off the carpet. I do this with my clothes dryer screen, but that job is quick and easy. Doing my living room rug with my fingertips is a nightmare.

We've been researching the best vacuum cleaner for pet hair and have narrowed down some possibilities: Dyson Animal and a 5-hp shop-vac style (any brand). Is one of these the best or are we missing a great one? This will be one of the greatest gifts I have ever gotten myself, but I just want to make sure it's got great sucking power, is easily maneuverable, has a washable HEPA filter, and it lifts up ALL the hair and dander on the rug.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## JKlatsky

I've got to say, from my experience, with pet hair I much prefer a bag vacuum than a bagless. Cleaning the hair from some of those collection canistes can be unreal. 

Also, when I went looking for a vacuum from an actual vacuum store/repair place with the vacuum expert, they had the Dysons on some major clearance, and when I asked about it, they said they decided to get rid of their stock because they didn't like them as well as some of the other vacuums they carried. Mostly because of the repair costs associated with the Dysons. The suction is apparently as great as advertised...but to replace the belts etc. is much more expensive than on a regular vaccum because of the way it's constructed (so I was told). 

IN any case I have a Hoover Wide path bagged vacuum which I've had no problem with and is really great at getting the hair up.


----------



## Sweet Mammy

I am also looking for a NEW vacuum cleaner!!
My needs are for mostly har dwood floors and tile.... with only a coulple rooms Wall to wall (cat only rooms)
I prefer a canister!!!! (big time!!!!)
Send me your suggestions!


----------



## Betty

I love my Dyson, it's held up for seveal years now with multiple dogs and no problem.


----------



## triordan

i need a new one too!!


----------



## Sweet Mammy

> Originally Posted By: Betty101I love my Dyson, it's held up for seveal years now with multiple dogs and no problem.


Is this a canister?
does it have a bag? or attachements??


----------



## pupresq

The Dyson animal is an upright bagless vacuum. It comes with a variety of basic attachments for the wand. There have been a lot of threads about it and I would say the overwhelming view is that they are wonderful for people with multiple animals and we cannot imagine life without one. 

With 4 dogs of my own plus a constant cast of fosters, I absolutely HAVE to have a bagless vacuum. I would end up using a bag for each room of my house. We also have to have something really tough. Before we got the Dyson, we were buying a new vacuum every couple years. 

The Dyson empties easily, comes apart well for cleaning, and has great suction - to the OP - it is WONDERUL at picking up stuff off rugs and carpet. We haven't had to repair ours at all but even if we did, it has outlasted any other vacuum we've ever had and has been worth it's price many times over.


----------



## TerriB

My daughter has 4 dogs and my son has 3 dogs. They each have the Dyson Animal and swear by it.
I have a Kenmore Progressive upright. It is a powerful vacuum but I am going broke buying bags for all the GSD hair! It is very heavy compared to the Dyson also.
If you have a Costco in the area, sometimes they carry Dysons at a great price.
Good luck to you!


----------



## RG518

We have the Dyson animal, also and I love it! Picks up all the hair no problem! I vacuum my hardwood and ceramic floors with it also.


----------



## LisaT

The Dyson is the best we have ever had. We couldn't believe we would pay that much for a vacuum cleaner, but it was worth it!


----------



## Betty

> Originally Posted By: LisaTThe Dyson is the best we have ever had. We couldn't believe we would pay that much for a vacuum cleaner, but it was worth it!


Hubby was in shock when we bought the Dyson. All the way home he kept muttering under his breath that he could not believe that we had spent so much on a vacumn.

He became a believer in about 30 seconds when he took it on it's maiden stroll across the carpet.....


----------



## Lady Badlands

We are amazed at the amount of people with animals who love the Dyson. When we went online to research it, we found that people either LOVED it or hated it. There were no shades of gray. One of the unhappy ones had a broken power switch which took 5 weeks to repair and other such scary tales. 

When you're paying that much for a vacuum cleaner, you pray that there are no negative reviews. We love the looks of it and just may take the plunge. We're going to check out Costco online and see if they have any deals. There seems to be a lot of different Dyson Animal models!

Thanks so much for all the feedback!


----------



## bergwanderkennels

Oh I am so happy that this topic came up as i too am researching vaccums and Hubby was thinking we would go Dyson. I guess I guess that is the brand we will go with!


----------



## kaylesraven

I LOVE my Dyson. Its the first vacuum that we have had that will vacuum litter off of tile without throwing it back at my feet!


----------



## aubie

We are also in the "need a new vaccum" club....

Question about the Dyson, how does it hold up to PLUSH carpet? The lovely carpet in our house has killed two vaccums...while one day we will redo the carpet (going on year four saying that) until then, it's tough and likes to eat vaccums.


----------



## darga19

We don't have much carpet...but our shop vac works great on the floors.

I've heard Dysons are the absolute best for carpet...although I do know they're a bit on the expensive side. Since you have a lot of carpet, I'd go with something like that though.

Not sure about your plush carpet question though...


----------



## aubie

Yep, we're pretty much all carpet...the kitchen is linolieum, but we just sweep/mop that.


----------



## pupresq

I think the Dyson is probably the best out there for carpet. We have a (nice) shop vac that we use for home improvement projects and the Dyson has MUCH better suction. With the Dyson, you occasionally have to flip it over and cut stuff off the beater bar if it picks up something long that gets wound around it but that's not a huge deal and I'm talking about under EXTREMELY heavy use. 

To give you some idea about the suction - it will actually life heavy oriental rugs off the ground as it moves along. 

We did have a problem with ours slipping out of gear and making this horrible grinding noise when we first got it, but it eventually stopped and even WITH that problem, it's still the best vacuum we've ever had. 

If you don't have a lot of dogs or have all mop-able surfaces, I don't think the differences are going to be as pronounced (even though it's still a good vacuum) but if you have a lot of animals and rugs or carpets, I would not be without one.


----------



## gagsd

I have the Bissell Pet Hair Eraser (upright, bagless). It does get a LOT of hair and debris from the carpet. 
My issue with it is that I have 6 hairy dogs, and the hoses are too narrow and the canister too small, in my opinion. 
For one dog, it would probably be just fine


----------



## SunCzarina

Key to keeping the dog hair down is patterned carpet, mine is tan and black lol. In the den we have solid green, it's always hairy.

I love my Electrolux tank. Seriously love it, had other brand vacs before I bought this becuase my mother had 4 GSDs in 35 years, 2 electrolux tanks. She only got the second one becuase my Dad was with her when she questioned the repair guy on how long it was going to take to replace the hose after the dog ate it. The first one still sucks.


----------



## aubie

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina The first one still sucks.


You mean in a good way, right?


----------



## Northof60

I have the Dyson Animal and it cleans wonderfully so long as I am not going too fast.


----------



## Minnieski

I also have the Dyson Animal and it is AWESOME. It's a canister and I have to empty it after I vacuum the house, but it REALLY gets the hair out. It is a bit heavy, though, so I wouldn't be really excited about it if I had a lot of stairs in my house. We don't have any stairs, so I love it. We have about 50% carpet, 50% tile and it works great.

Minnie, however, thinks it is a beast that she must destroy for growling at her...


----------



## Dohhhhh

I LOVE MY DYSON ANIMAL







I killed a Kirby and an Electrolux...the Dyson is STILL going after 6 years.


----------



## Dohhhhh

Just to add to my previous post...I have 4 German Shedders







A yorkie and a cat........LOTS of hair.


----------



## Riley's Mom

I love my Dyson. Suction power is great and it's easy to clean. We actually have two of them. I had one for downstairs until one day Nissa as a pup, chewed through the cord. Hubby's gone on the road, I go buy a new one because I can't be w/o one. He comes home and fixes the chewed cord so now I have an upper level and a lower level Dyson. I love them over bagged because changing a bag is dusty and dirty work and I'm a klutz sometimes so I would drop the darn bag and have a real mess. I also have allergic asthma so all that dusty bag stuff could kick in an asthma attack. it's better for me to just open the flap door and let the dirt drop into the trash.

If you want to get a Dyson and want to save a little money you can go with the next one "down." When I shopped for the second one, the sales person told me it's the same exact vaccuum as the animal except the animal comes w/the *extra* attachments. If you don't want the extras, you can step over (not down) to the next Dyson.


----------



## blord

Ok, I'm going to chime in too. I actually have a Eureka Boss from Sears. It works extremely well, although I only have one GSD. It was rated number 1 in Consumer Reports for years. I think it may be number 2 right now. I love it. If money was no issue I might try a Dyson, but I've also heard they're not as great as they seem. It seems everyone here really likes it though. I say if you've got the money try the Dyson. If not, go with the Eureka Boss.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch

Hands down Rainbow......uses water instead of bag....can pick up water and liquid.....awesome


----------



## AbbyK9

In my opinion, the best vacuum to keep up with GSD shedding is the one you're going to use DAILY.







We currently have a Bissell bagless vacuum and that's been working fine for us for over a year. But I do vacuum everyday, especially now that we have two dogs.


----------



## JenM66

We got a SEBO this weekend. The thing is amazing!! I recommend with two paws up!!!

http://www.sebo-vacuums.com/frameset.htm?dir=Products


----------



## tintallie

To keep up with my furball (73lbs), we had used a cheap Bissell bagless and another el cheapo vacuum from Canadian Tire and it left behind dog hair still. We got fed up and went to the Vacuum Specialist store and picked up a Miele Luna S5980 (Capricorn S5980 in the US). It wasn't cheap and we need to use cloth bags and HEPA filters, but it is quiet, a light canister vacuum at 17lbs and it sucks up everything.

I had just vacuumed the carpet with the el cheapo vacuum and rolled on the floor in a black sweater...dog hair everywhere. Re-vacuumed with the Miele and rolled around on the floor in my black sweater and only picked up carpet fibers. Here's a picture of the vacuum and a link to Amazon.


----------



## Helly

> Originally Posted By: gagsd_pup1I have the Bissell Pet Hair Eraser (upright, bagless). It does get a LOT of hair and debris from the carpet.
> My issue with it is that I have 6 hairy dogs, and the hoses are too narrow and the canister too small, in my opinion.
> For one dog, it would probably be just fine


I also have a Bissell Pet Hair vacuum...I love it...


----------



## TheLily

The Sebo is the only vacuum I have seen/used that out performs the Dyson. Dyson is well known for picking up what other vacuums leave behind. Well, the Sebo gets all the gunk Dyson leaves behind.

It has quite the price tag though. My sister's was about double the cost of the Dyson.

I will add, for those on a budget, we bought a $50 dollar shop vac with a wide carpet attachment. It's not quite the same caliber as a Dyson, but it works better than any other upright we've bought.


----------



## LJsMom

> Originally Posted By: JenM66We got a SEBO this weekend. The thing is amazing!! I recommend with two paws up!!!
> 
> http://www.sebo-vacuums.com/frameset.htm?dir=Products


Which SEBO did you buy?


----------



## new_wind

I have a rule when buying stuff, if it’s strong to work at industrial level must be good for home.
I have the Craftsman Clean N Carry Vacuum Cleaner, The specs claim the motor is up to 5 HP I think it must be around 3.5 HP, still this thing is powerful and really finds all hair and fur balls hidden everywhere.
This thing is NOISY, but if the noise doesn’t bother you or you like to listen your IPod while you clean it might work for you.
The unit is really cheap and not fancy like those home, quiet and nice looking vacuum cleaners, but sure does a great job, Sears’s even sells some HEPA filters to fit.
The Hose is 1-1/4 but the connector is 2” so if you get the 2” hose you can get more accessories.
Maybe you want to take a closer look at your local Sears.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917776000P?mv=rr#descriptionAnchor


----------



## Swagger

we have an inexpensive bagless upright we use about once a week. for daily maintenance we use a iRobot Roomba and it is great for the interval. You have to empty the bin and clean the brushes alot but still beats cleaning all the time. we jsut set it when we leave and it does its thing. our male love to chase it around too.

we have tile floors so cant really comment on carpet cause we use the upright for the bedrooms.


----------



## Timber1

Oreck, the thing is amazing.


----------



## Skye'sMom

Orek? Seriously? I gave mine away when I got the Dyson - the Orek was very disappointing for me. I kept it five years then figured I had messed with it long enough. Maybe I had a dud.


----------



## ellen366

i had an orek too; but then i bought a dyson and was amazed at how much the oreck left behind; dyson is a far superior vacuum imho


----------



## Redbug

We have a Dyson DC14 Animal, (purple one). I had read about Dyson on these forums, bought one a year or so ago, and am very satisfied with it. No regrets. I shopped around and ordered one from EBAY at a considerable discount. So...whatever vacuum you get, it pays to shop around since prices do vary for the same machine.


----------



## mmarie

We have the purple Dyson for animals as well. I love the thing, it is all I will use. My mom loves it's power, but thinks that all vacuumes need a bag so bought something new recently.

I will say though, I've used better in regards to how close it gets to walls and stuff. Be ready to use the hose attachment pretty much every time, or there is a substantial strip you will miss.

Has anyone tried Dyson's hand vac for animals? I've read mixed reviews. From it's the best thing people have owned, to the worst (although I think I remember "the worst" always being because of its short battery life?)


----------



## mmarie

oops, double post--sorry!


----------



## Timber1

wow, the Oreck has been great for me. My daughter-in-law runs a cleaning business and they use only Oreck's as do most hotels/motels.

Nonetheless, when the Oreck fails, I will look into Dyson.


----------



## onyx'girl

The oreck is great for people with back problems/very light, and ok with hardwood. Doesn't get under anything, and is only good for light cleaning. I think it is NOT worth the $ and the little canister is worthless. I've used several and the same opinion goes for the whole line.


----------



## ragingbullm

I am pretty sure this has been recommended many times in this thread, but the Dyson really beats all. I had a canister (? I think that's what it was called) vacuum before and would vacuum everyday.. My nose was stuffed every time I vacuumed. 

I got the Dyson, WOW what a difference, the carpet literally looked different, I picked up a TON of hair and dirt (yes dirt, it settles at the bottom of the container) and I still vacuum everyday because I cannot believe how disgustingly hairy the carpet was. Also the room smells different, much cleaner because it does not blow dust back into the air. 

I don't remember what Dyson model I have, it has purple where the cyclones are and it cost $550 but very very well worth it plus you never have to buy bags or filters. Pretty lightweight, I'm 110 lbs and I can carry it around with one hand. Make sure you read the directions before use.

Edit: I have the Dyson DC17


----------



## HeidiW

Don't get a Kirby!! I have one not worth it, heavy and not good with pet hair on carpets. Wish I got a Dyson.


----------



## The Stig

Oh man. I have a Kenmore Progressive right now, and it works fine. It is a pain replacing the HEPA bags every few months. Reading the Dyson makes me tingle all over though! That is the one thing I really want as far as a non-living thing goes.

I am telling ya, if my husband gets me a Dyson for Christmas ... or even my birthday, I will never, EVER nag at him ever again. 

LOL!


----------



## Timber1

I appreciate your opinon, albeit extremely critical and almost defensive. I am wondering why so many hotels/motels use Oreck. Next time you check in take a look at what the cleaning people are using.

As for the rest, what ever you find at Walmart, the Bissell, Sears lords knows what, the GE vacuums forget it. Although I guess Walmart also has Dyson.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I don't have any experience with Oreck, but I think part of the reason that so many hotels/motels use them is that they're light and possibly also fairly quiet - easy for the staff to haul around and not too disrupting for the guests. I'm sure Orecks are probably durable and work just fine, but the fact that they are used so extensively by hotels wouldn't alone convince me to buy one. Hotel rooms are vacuumed every day, and the carpet doesn't normally get anywhere near as dirty as in a home with pets, or where someone works in a dirty or dusty industry like construction.


----------



## onyx'girl

> Originally Posted By: Timber1I appreciate your opinon, albeit extremely critical and almost defensive. I am wondering why so many hotels/motels use Oreck. Next time you check in take a look at what the cleaning people are using.


Don't take it personally Timber1,







I use the Oreck and many other brands, high end ones, for the most part. I am one of the "cleaning people", though not at a hotel. I just find them not worth the price they charge. Not strong enough, and you cannot get under things due to their height. I could go on and on...vacuums are a favorite(or hated) subject of mine-my hand is attached to one often!


----------



## Timber1

As for the price of the Oreck, I got mine very resonably. But thanks for everyone's comments regarding Dyson.


----------



## Jacobysma

I had a Bissell lift-off which I thought was doing a good job until my mom gave me her Dyson Ball dc25 all floors. She thought it was too complicated (which it is to begin with) but to try it I vacuumed with the Bissell then with the Dyson. Tons more hair came up. I only have one carpet 10x12 downstairs with the rest hardwood and vinyl (kitchen) it transitions great. I hadn't bought on because of the price but free was definitely in my budget!


----------



## Rafi's Dad

Got a vac from sears-a high end canister type-Progressive with direct drive-recommended by consumers(not for pets but for everything )and it's the best I've had so far.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Oh all you all ---- Shop Vac. Don't fool around with that other stuff.


----------



## Sherush

Our vaccuum just died.... so I just ordered straight from Dyson's website a Dyson DC25 Animal and dying to try it out because I have read so many good things about it.... I have a feeling when we finally get it and vaccuum with it the first time we will have to empty the canister 50 times because our last Sears vaccuum hasn't been doing a good job for a while now.


----------



## pupresq

What I've noticed on these threads is that there are lots of different models that people are happy with but nearly everyone who has tried a Dyson now swears by the Dyson. We weren't completely blown away when we first brought ours home (I think after all the hype I was expecting that angels would sing on high and all the dirt would be magically banished from our house







) but after having one for a while, I would never have anything else. There's just not another vacuum I've tried that compares when you've got as much hair/dirt to contend with as we do. Even if I've vacuuming every other day, I expect to empty the cannister after every area rug - and thank goodness for the canisters! I hate to think what we'd spend on bags with 4 personal dogs and 2-6 fosters at any given time!!! 

I hope your new one is all that you hope for and more.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

I see a lot of people already commented on the dyson. I am not suprised. We bought the dyson about 3 years ago and it has not let us down! Its bagless and one push of the release button all the dirt and hair slide out into the trash. I usually take the trash can outside when i do this because there is a little dust the comes out. But it was the best 450$ ives spent. I dont know what model i have, its orange? If this thing ever dies I for sure will get another..


----------



## Castlemaid

I've posted on other vacuum threads before, but might be worth repeating: after reading all the good stuff people had to say about the Dyson, I bought one, and LOVE it! Don't regret a single dollar spent on that vacuum! I NEVER thought I would ever pay that much money for a vacuum cleaner, and never thought I would ever LOVE a vacuum cleaner!

Some cheaper types will work very well at first, but then they lose suction and eventually die . . . Dyson, plug and go, and never lets you down! 

And a few years ago, I was cleaning houses for a living, and got to use a whole range of different vacuums, and my experience is pretty much the same as what people have posted here: Kirby, not worth the money or the hype. Dirt Devil sucks, in a bad way. Sears is okay, overpriced, nothing special. Rainbows are what everyone say they are, but for me, fiddling with the water reservoir isn't worth the bother - plus, if you think that a Dyson is expensive, then the cost of a Rainbow will make you gag . . . 

Electrolux, I think have been excellent in the past, but the Dyson is even better than that. And I have used a number of different commercial vacuum cleaners - they are built heavy, and are built to last, but none really cleaned all that well. 

I have an older model, the C7? Yellow, regula type. It is so good, I can't even think what they needed to improve on it for the newer models.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidI've posted on other vacuum threads before, but might be worth repeating: after reading all the good stuff people had to say about the Dyson, I bought one, and LOVE it! Don't regret a single dollar spent on that vacuum!


Ditto! We used a coupon and saved $100, best money ever spent.


----------



## Jilly

According to user ratings, the following upright vacuums were selected as the best for handling pet hair and messes:

1) Dyson DC25 Animal - Rated 4.6 of 5 stars by 289 users
2) Dyson DC28 Animal - Rated 4.6 of 5 stars by 84 users
3) Shark Navigator - Rated 4.6 of 5 stars by 81 users
Source: Best Vacuum 

The Dyson Animals will run you about $500, while the Shark vacuum costs around $200.

A good lower cost option is the Eureka Optima Pet Lover. It's rated 4.0 of 5 stars by 200 users and can be purchased for under $80 on Amazon.


----------



## Jilly

I'm sorry but the source I quoted for the Dyson, Shark, and Eureka vacuum ratings was not Best-Vacuum.net, the ratings can be found at Vacuum Cleaner Ratings Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## jharmon

We had a Kirby and it just wasn't getting the job done and it seemed like we were going through bags and belts fast. I had joined another site and they had a promotion along with Dyson, it was about a 45% discount. So I got my animal for about $325.00. Still alot for a vacumm. I did a test and vacuummed my carpet with the Kirby twice and then went over it with the Dyson 28 Animal. I had to empty the canister three times in just one room. This is a great vacuum and comes with an attachment to get the hair off the furniture.


----------



## Whitedog404

Dyson fan here, too. I have three. The Animal is great, but my favorite is the Dyson ball. And it is amazing how much the white GSD sheds more than the black-and-tan. Happily, the puppy (black-and-red) hasn't reached the shedding stage. Yet.


----------



## jan & jim

Ditto-Dyson DC14. Works well on carpet, hardwood/vinyl, and rugs on hardwood/vinyl.


----------

